# Campsite in the uk with Direct Beach access



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Guys mate of mine has just joined the ranks of the tuggers, and is looking for a site in the UK next to the beach for his first time away, any ideas? 

Facilities; just water, dump and electric, shower block would be a bonus. 

Olley


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Thortonloch HERE
but shhhh don't tell anyone - we think its the best beach ever - even though bit near nuclear power station but the sheep have 7 legs nearby but who's looking?

Greenie


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

greenasthegrass said:


> Thortonloch HERE
> but shhhh don't tell anyone - we think its the best beach ever - even though bit near nuclear power station but the sheep have 7 legs nearby but who's looking?
> 
> Greenie


I concur with the green one but please don't tell many people about it as we want to keep it to ourselves!!!


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Some sort of geographical target area might help - assuming he is near you in Ipswich, what about CC site at Kessingland?


----------



## Zube (May 27, 2008)

CC site at Skegness?


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Sandy Gulls in North Norfolk, is really nice most of the pitches have a sea view.
http://www.parklandsleisure.co.uk/norfolk/sandygulls/


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.visitkent.co.uk/whats-on/default.asp
Stay at 
Seaview Holiday Park at Swalecliffe Kent and vist all that Kent has to offer

http://www.parkholidaysuk.com/uk-holiday-parks-caravan-holidays-breaks/kent/seaview


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Black Rock sands nr Porthmadog. You can actually drive onto the beach and stay. You have to have a good tide book (and weather forecast) though.

Dick


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi guys an girls, passed all the info on to him and he's having a think.  He doesn't get it until the end of June so he's got sometime to make his mind up.

He's a workaholic with three kids under 4! and thinks a caravan will make him slow down and see more of his children.

Olley


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

I second Kessingland, but don't think the beach there would be ideal for children - Pentewan Sands just outside St.Austell inCornwall, direct beach access, club house, swimming pool etc etc, although the beach is a bit shingley not sandy like North Devon or South (Dorset).


----------



## The-Clangers (Sep 18, 2009)

Vicarious Books do a publication called "Seaview Campsites" which gives a good selection throughout the UK.

David


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Waxham Sands Holiday Park on the Norfolk coast is a cheap and cheerful site on the dunes with a lovely sandy beach. Loads of space for children, fields for kite flying, reasonable shop and fish and chips at the weekends.

01692 598325

About 10 miles north of Gt Yarmouth.

Colin


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

olley said:


> Hi Guys mate of mine has just joined the ranks of the tuggers, and is looking for a site in the UK next to the beach for his first time away, any ideas?
> 
> Facilities; just water, dump and electric, shower block would be a bonus.
> 
> Olley


Caravan club site ,at Lowestoft ,the site is split into 2, but joined together , on the left of the entrance road are several pitches overlooking sea, give them a ring first to make sure I've got the right site , another thing it's not the best road off the main road for caravans , so take it easy.

Tony A.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

There is a campsite at Fraisthorpe near Bridlington , you are next to a fantastic mile upon mile of safe beach which is huge when tide goes out and perfect for children. 

I have always managed to find the name of it in the past but no matter what I put into google I get nothing. Street veiw even goes right down to where the road runs off into the sea :roll: but still nothing on searches. The camping is in the field opposite the farm house that you can see. 

Walks into Bridlington are easy and you can catch a bus from the South end to the centre and then back if you don't like walking on sand for too long, ( my sciatica hates it) . 

They have Rallies there with CC&C club all year and a 3 week one in the summer for around £7 a night. 

Mandy


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

There is a list on ukcampsite in the advance search facility for sites with beaches for all counties.

Ben


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

The-Clangers said:


> Vicarious Books do a publication called "Seaview Campsites" which gives a good selection throughout the UK.
> 
> David


You beat me to it!!

How about St Bees or if hes feeling really adventurous on his first trip how about Seal Shore campsite on Isle of Arran - just been there beautiful place - can watch the seals as well.

Milly


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

The-Clangers said:


> Vicarious Books do a publication called "Seaview Campsites" which gives a good selection throughout the UK.
> 
> David


Just realised, I have that somewhere in the van. 

Olley


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

Tony50 I think the site you describe is Kessingland. CC site

Jenny


----------



## crissy (May 15, 2005)

Another "nuclear" site 

Great position, with shower block

www.cliffhousepark.co.uk


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Nearish to him , also in North Norfolk is the site at Beeson Regis.....directly on the cliffs with a new ladder down to the beach.
The sites at west runton,(CC and C&CC) are nicer, but involve a walk to the beach. Nice woods too with loads of wildlife.


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

Jennifer said:


> Tony50 I think the site you describe is Kessingland. CC site
> 
> Jenny


Thanks Jenny ,you are right,thanks for that

Tony 50


----------

